# Martha Stewart adjustable looms vs. Knifty Knitter looms



## JoanJ

Thinking of getting into loom knitting and, while I am not a fan of Martha Stewart, I was wondering how you feel about the differences of these looms. It would seem that it would be nice to be adjustable, but is it more trouble than it is worth to have to take pegs in and out etc. Thanks.


----------



## Playswithfire

I love my MS loom. So much so that I got a second one!


----------



## diamondbelle

I only have the Martha Stewart loom so I can't speak for the other types. 

What I like about it - its versatility. It has small pegs for finer yarn, larger pegs for heavier yarn. You can knit flat or in a circle, you can do double-knit on it, and you can weave with it. I'm weaving some placemats on it now. 

When I looked at the Nifty Knitter round set, the one I found was for bulky yarn only. That set was $19.99, so I'd have to buy another set for lighter weight yarns. I'd also have to buy another set if I wanted the long looms.

Storage - When I take it apart, it fits in a small space. I keep the pieces in plastic ziploc bags, and store the whole thing in one of my plastic bins for all my knitting stuff.

I bought mine at Joann's with a 50% off coupon.


----------



## Naneki

The MS is versatile in the fact that it can make several sizes for a long loom... but it only has the one size for a circle. You can also make ovals too. As for the pain of the pegs... it is versatile because it can accommodate bulky yarns or fine yarns depending on the peg size you use and you get enough pegs that sometimes you just have to remove the joint pegs to disassemble. The KKs are ok since they have multiple size circles, and the long looms can be adjusted to any size if you have loom clips. But as another has said, it is only for bulky yarn.


----------



## granny1

I have the knifty knitter looms and I use all weights of yarn. sometimes, I double up on the yarn, and sometimes I just use a single strand.
I am a cashier at Michaels, I had a customer return a Martha Stewart loom/weaving set yesterday because the pegs wouldn't stay in. I had another customer return one of the convertible looms for the same reason and she was having trouble getting it together.
For me, I like the fact that when I'm ready to start working, my loom is ready also. I don't have to put anything together.


----------



## Karen M1

you can use the KK to get a tight fine stitch. Check out you tube for a video on the u stitch. It is very easy and quick and turns out beautiful. I posted a pic here a few weeks ago. I forgot to say "using one strand of ww yarn,,,


----------



## JoanJ

I thank all of you for your replies. I did purchase the Martha Stewart loom and took it back the next day. The pegs were hard to put in and I decided that I didn't want to fool with that all the time. I have since purchased the Knifty Knitter round looms at Michael's with a coupon and have just started to experiment with it. I appreciate the comment about the U stitch because I don't have any bulky yarn but lots of ww yarn and it seems as if it would be easier to work with one strand than two. Again,thanks.


----------



## Moon Loomer

JoanJ said:


> I thank all of you for your replies. I did purchase the Martha Stewart loom and took it back the next day. The pegs were hard to put in and I decided that I didn't want to fool with that all the time. I have since purchased the Knifty Knitter round looms at Michael's with a coupon and have just started to experiment with it. I appreciate the comment about the U stitch because I don't have any bulky yarn but lots of ww yarn and it seems as if it would be easier to work with one strand than two. Again,thanks.


 Hi Joan, 
I have the KK, MS, DA, and AKB looms. and looking (when there is time) for others because of their design advantages. Just finished a scarf using Red Heart 4 wt single strand. Very nice 2.5 balls, 12 - 14 inch wide by 60+" per a pattern in Long Loom Knitting. Moon Loomer


----------



## lvsroses

Love my KK looms..I have both the round and long sets..they are so easy to work with.


----------



## SylviaC

JoanJ said:


> I thank all of you for your replies. I did purchase the Martha Stewart loom and took it back the next day. The pegs were hard to put in and I decided that I didn't want to fool with that all the time. I have since purchased the Knifty Knitter round looms at Michael's with a coupon and have just started to experiment with it. I appreciate the comment about the U stitch because I don't have any bulky yarn but lots of ww yarn and it seems as if it would be easier to work with one strand than two. Again,thanks.


It is quite easy to work with two strands on the looms. I have made a couple of things that way so far.
I may try the MS looms but I would rather get a knitting board and a sock loom if I had the funds. So MS loom with a coupon may be my option right now.


----------



## JoanJ

Do you wind them individually or both at the same time? When I wind both at the same time I wind up with a twisted mess. Would like to figure out how because some stitches do not work when you wind a single strand twice around the loom. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JoanJ

JoanJ said:


> Do you wind them individually or both at the same time? When I wind both at the same time I wind up with a twisted mess. Would like to figure out how because some stitches do not work when you wind a single strand twice around the loom. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SylviaC

JoanJ said:


> Do you wind them individually or both at the same time? When I wind both at the same time I wind up with a twisted mess. Would like to figure out how because some stitches do not work when you wind a single strand twice around the loom. Thanks for your help.


You could wind one strand around and repeat a second time. You would do 4 rounds to start and lift the bottom 2 strands over the top 2. 
I did that once and then a wound a ball with two strands together and tried that way. It works both ways.
I also used #2 baby yarn and used 2 strands wound into a ball and did a single wrap on the 24 peg loom, that was interesting.

The mauve coloured hat and the ball on the photo in this link were done by wrapping around 3 times and lifting the bottom 2 over the top one, then wrapping 2 more and lifting bottom 2 over the top one.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70836-1.html


----------



## dragonfliee

I have had two sets of MS looms. I had one set up for small gauge and one for large gauge. I put the pegs in the main holes and leave them so set up is easy. All I have to do is snap the parts together and put the pegs in the holes at the connections points. I find it takes not much time at all this way. I have also knit with single strand yarn on the round KKs. You can do it you just get a tighter knit than with double yarn. You can make an adult sock on the green KK with the knit stitch. Makes a lovely sock.


----------



## Zoey

I just bought the MS loom, was hesitant after all the comments. I really want the fine gauge that these looms give, would love to get another brand but will start with MS for the money ,(had a 50% coupon) so $20.00. I made a hat yesterday with one strand worsted weight, and the round loom pieces, turned out fine for a youth size, but I really liked the size of the gauge. Does anyone know or have tried a fine gauge sock loom for making a hat, they really come with a small space between pegs???


----------



## Zoey

I like others, did not like how the pegs go in on MS looms, also the hooking tool is really cheap, bent on second round of useing it, so I've replaced it withKK tool. They could have better Quality control with this product.


----------



## dragonfliee

I just recently got the AKB all in one loom. It is a small gauge loom and is the same gauge as the MS looms. I absolutely love it and it is much easier to handle than my MS looms. Hobby Lobby are supposed to have them soon and can be bought with a coupon when they are in the stores. Now they are $43.00 plus shipping from AKB.


----------



## Karen M1

you can add more pieces to the half circles to make a larger size hat.



Zoey said:


> I just bought the MS loom, was hesitant after all the comments. I really want the fine gauge that these looms give, would love to get another brand but will start with MS for the money ,(had a 50% coupon) so $20.00. I made a hat yesterday with one strand worsted weight, and the round loom pieces, turned out fine for a youth size, but I really liked the size of the gauge. Does anyone know or have tried a fine gauge sock loom for making a hat, they really come with a small space between pegs???


----------



## Zoey

Thanks Karen, I'm going to try adding some of the pieces, it was my first time useing the MS loom wasn't sure what size it would come out. Do you have to do a swatch to figure it out or is there another way?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Zoey said:


> I just bought the MS loom, was hesitant after all the comments. I really want the fine gauge that these looms give, would love to get another brand but will start with MS for the money ,(had a 50% coupon) so $20.00. I made a hat yesterday with one strand worsted weight, and the round loom pieces, turned out fine for a youth size, but I really liked the size of the gauge. Does anyone know or have tried a fine gauge sock loom for making a hat, they really come with a small space between pegs???


Look at: http://www.cinDWoodcrafts.com , her 1/2" gauge is popular and is in a verity of loom sizes and shapes, to do any project. DA Looms had a wide range of gauges, from Large @ 5/8" down 5 steps to Extra Fine @ 3/16". I preferred the Fine @ 1/4", that is tedious enough! Moon Loomer - - - Also the KK long looms, loom clips, and the KK long loom pamphlet (99 cents at JoAnn's) will get you going in the right direction. That is one of a bunch of pamphlets that KK puts out, and it shows how to use the clips to shape your project. Plus the pamphlet has a hat sizing chart and formula for the long looms.


----------



## Zoey

Thanks Moon Loomer, the help on this site is wonderful


----------



## lvsroses

I agree. I love these looms but have another loom staring at me begging to once again try to get it to work. I think the KK's are so easy to use and want to try some new teqniques (?) with them.


----------



## gram e

I've used my kk round looms and have made adorable baby outfits, pant,sweater,hat and booties. My friend brought her baby home in them but not until the nurses took her all over the hosiptal to show it off. Like a fool I did't write down the pattern just made it up as I when. I have made patterns using graphing paper and numbering it .


----------



## lvsroses

That must have made you so proud, I would hope mommy takes a picture of baby in it.


----------



## KellyKnits

Check out the Kiss Looms. They are adjustable by gauge as well as by number of pegs to knit in the round. Best looms out there! No moving pegs like the MS loom either. Because of the adjustable gauge you can work with thinner worsted weight yarns up to bulky weight all on the same loom! I recommend the small gauge 2 way adjustable. www.kisslooms.com

Kelly


----------



## JoanJ

KellyKnits said:


> Check out the Kiss Looms. They are adjustable by gauge as well as by number of pegs to knit in the round. Best looms out there! No moving pegs like the MS loom either. Because of the adjustable gauge you can work with thinner worsted weight yarns up to bulky weight all on the same loom! I recommend the small gauge 2 way adjustable. www.kisslooms.com
> 
> Kelly


Kelly, can you be more specific. This looks like what I have been looking for but they have so many. I am guessing that you are talking about the Regular Lil Slim 2-Way Adjustable, but I'm not sure. Thanks for your help.


----------



## KellyKnits

Here is the link to the small gauge options: http://kisslooms.com/slim-adjustable-looms/compact-peg-slims

I know it can be confusing. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you have any questions, i'd be happy to help.

To wrap a Kiss Loom you always wrap in front of the peg and behind the pin. The pins are what adjust the gauge. The further the pins are from the pegs (by adding washers between the boards) the more yarn is allowed for the stitch - making the gauge bigger. It's like on a KK if you could move the pegs closer or further from each other - the pin just does that in a different direction. It makes the knitting quick and easy and a very evenly knit fabric.

Hope that helps,
Kelly


----------



## KellyKnits

You could also go with the regular peg slim. Here's the difference: there are two peg styles - one that looks like an upside down u from the side of the loom and a compact that is turned (you see the u-shape when you look at the end of the loom). With the compact turned peg you can get more pegs per board and you can get a smaller gauge because the pegs and pins are closer than you can get with the regular peg style. 

The regular is the original Kiss peg style. Some find it a little easier to see the loops, but really it's all about learning a new tool. With the compact you grab the loop from the side of the peg instead of in the front. 

The compact is the most versatile and takes probably 7 washers to equal the KK gauge, the regular takes 5 washers to equal the KK.

So it's up to you to choose your tool 

Kelly


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Wow u certainly know ur stuff.. i went there and they recommended the small starter one just to get the *feel* of the kiss looms saying its a bit different than the other looms.. i was thinking of getting the starter one my self. My question is ..can u build on to that one or is that just a starter loom?? thanks


----------



## KellyKnits

Yes you can build on the starter modular loom. The reason that one is recommended is that you don't have inside corners to work like you do with the slim line. It is a greater starter! You can other modular pairs to it to make it bigger. 

Remember you don't have to knit in the round you can knit a flat panel. Just knit back and forth and don't connect the knitting. That gives you 24 pegs to work on! 

Don't forget to check out the tutorials section, lots of info!!! Videos and pdf written tutorials on how to use them and set them up.

Kelly


----------



## coffeejo

Just an idea on the KK looms, it's true that you get great work with the heavier worsted yarn. I have also made a shawl with the long loom using a smaller and lightweight yarn, it turned out so cool as it gave it a lacy effect. I am trying to get in touch with my girlfriend that I sent it to, to see if she will take a pic of it and send to me! If she does I will post it!


----------



## lvsroses

You will love loom knitting. I would get the knifty knitter sets to get you going..Have fun with them! You will be amazed at what you can make. :thumbup:


----------



## Karen M1

you can get a small tighter stitch using 1 strand of ww yrn if you use the u stitch. Look it up on you tube.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Karen M1 said:


> you can get a small tighter stitch using 1 strand of ww yrn if you use the u stitch. Look it up on you tube.


Do u have a specific link for that U stitch,, tried to look that up and got everything but!


----------



## KellyKnits

flat knit stitch gives you the tightest. u-wrap is to make the flat knit a little looser. to flat knit you hold the yarn in front of the peg above the working yarn and lift the bottom loop over the top. the u-wrap you hold the same way but wrap the yarn and hold it to the back of the peg and knit off - don't pull on it when you go to knit the next peg. Holding the yarn a little further around adds more yarn to the stitch. both of these will be tighter than an ewrap but won't necessarily allow you to work with one strand and get a tight (close-knit) fabric. a one over two would be the best bet if you don't go to a smaller gauge loom. with this you just wrap the loom three times before you knit off then only knit the very bottom loop over the top two.


----------



## Karen M1

http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/videos.html
on the left side there is a list of stitches.


----------

